# Opinion please



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My chicks are a little over 6 weeks old. Do they look big enough to spread their wings and try the great outdoors?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I say yes. But with what nightly low temps? Mine were outside at 5 weeks, and I ran a small electric space heater at night for a short while. I'm not sure it was necessary, but it made me feel better that they weren't booted from a nice cozy heatlamp brooder to a cold coop.
(The heater was not accessible to the chicks, our coop was built within a storage shed, and there's a division for storage and for chickens. )


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

As you are in Texas I would say yes ... Mine have been out for about a week now. (and loving it!)


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I live in New York and my chickens have been out for 2 weeks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would have put them out as soon as night temps hit 60


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine were out at 5 weeks during the day. Daily temps were about 50-60 and I'd bring them back in at night. Now temps are better and they are fully feathered and part of the flock full time.


----------



## gotta_smile (Sep 28, 2012)

They are fully feathered, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you asking if they are old enough to be out of a brooder or if they are old enough to free range? Out of the brooder - Yes they are. However, if you are still using a heat lamp in their brooder they need to be weaned off of it first. It can be a shock to their system to go from being in a warm, toasty brooder to the chilly nights we are still experiencing. 
Out to free range unsupervised? No.


----------

